# passing variables to new window in php



## sudhakararaog (Sep 6, 2007)

1.

i have a self submitting form using POST
" method="POST" id="test2" name="registrationform">

i am not using any javascript assuming javascript is turned off in a users browser.

i have a feature where in a user can click on an image to find out if a username is available or not. using javascript i am

able to capture the value entered, pass the value entered by the user and open a new window and display a message with a php

file if the username is available or not however since i am not using javascript i used the following code to call the same

php file which checks for the user name,

 target="_blank">  

however i am not able to pass the value of the username entered in the textfield by the user.

code in checkusername.php is

$username = $_GET["usernameis"]; and the remaining code to connect to database and display a message.

how can i pass the value entered in the textfield to checkusername.php when the image is clicked. also is there a way to

define the width and height of the new window that opens.

textfield is defined as follows = " />

2.
i need to validate a password which can consist of both letters and numbers and should be between 5 to 10 characters only.

how can i rewrite the following preg_match to specify the condition of 5 to 10 characters only as presently it is not working

as i seem to be missing something in the syntax.

if($password == "" || !preg_match('/^[a-zA-Z0-9]{\(5)$|^\(10)}+$/', $password) )

please advice.

thanks.


----------



## treydx (Jan 4, 2006)

target="_blank">  

make sure your php is INSIDE your quote mark ending the href.
href="checkusername.php?usernameis=<?php echo(&username);?>"


----------

